# how to arrangedocuments for 309/100 spose visa



## mlwp (Mar 25, 2012)

*hello every one... may i know how to arrange documents for 309/100 australian partner visa when we submit it to vfs? should i attach a medical check up certificate with it???*please help me out....:confused2:


----------

